
Australia's tech darling Atlassian in sexism row - yitchelle
http://www.theage.com.au/it-pro/expertise/australias-tech-darling-atlassian-in-sexism-row-20140605-zryjd.html
======
ColinWright
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7847351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7847351)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7849377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7849377)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7850584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7850584)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7848684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7848684)

